# General > Book & Author Requests >  Help in finding a title as an e-book

## Witchbottles

Specifically, Livy's "History of Rome Vols 1-6", in a readable format. The online versions available I have been able to locate up to now are either far too blurry for my eyes to read, or strung together without a single spacing for paragraph, chapter, or heading at all.

Given the author passed away some time in 17 C.E., I might presume this work in its entirety to be "public domain" by at least 20 millennium.

Also ,there is plenty of reference that this forum has an online library of books in the public domain for its members access, yet I cannot find a single hyperlink readily visible to access it. Is it still available?

Finally, if one could point me in a direction to find Livy's seminal works on early Rome in English, I can process just about any file type it may come in, as long as it is in a readable format.

Thank you and best regards, Jon

----------


## Pompey Bum

There is a free version available of books 1-8 at Amazon Kindle store. I got the same edition at Project Gutenberg in the past, but I didn't see it offered when I looked just now--only the obnoxious scroll version you are probably complaining about.

And for the author list here (which doesn't include Livy), try doing a Google search on Literature Network, then choosing authors instead of forums (which is where you are now).

Good luck and enjoy Livy!

----------


## Pompey Bum

I don't know if you ever got what you were looking for WB, but I just found Ab Urbe Condita, books 1-8, at Guternberg. Choose EPUB or EPUB with images and you won't have to deal with the scrunched up scroll version. Good luck!

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/19725

----------

